

Xcode 4 Keyboard Shortcuts - cocoasamurai
http://cocoasamurai.blogspot.com/2011/03/xcode-4-keyboard-shortcuts-now.html

======
mrcharles
Since a thread has started, I've not been able to find it yet, but is there
behavior that is similar to Visual Studio's ctrl-tab? I like being able to
quickly switch between recent files, and I find the back/forward functionality
in Xcode 4 to be frustrating, in that I will often 'lose' files in the chain
by jumping back, and then searching for something else.

~~~
radishmouse
i might be mistaken, but have you tried apple + ctrl + left/right arrow?

~~~
mrcharles
That's the same as the forward/backward functionality.

------
AaronMT
Going to ask these two questions here:

1\. Is it not possible to show column position indicators on the toolbar
anymore?

2\. What happened to the Quick Look plugin (was in XCode 3.2) that shows
colour syntax highlighting on previewed files in Snow Leopard? Any way to get
this plugin back?

~~~
dchest
2\. This can work as replacement: <http://code.google.com/p/qlcolorcode/>

